# تعلم الان إدارة المشاريع للمحترفين pmp باللغة العربية - فيديو



## Jalmood (16 ديسمبر 2009)

لأول مرة على مستوى الانترنت ، اضع بين ايديكم دورة متكاملة باللغة العربية عن إدارة المشاريع للمحترفين PMP .

الجزء الأول من هذه الدورة مفيد جداً لمن يريد فهم الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشاريع PMBOK Guide ولفهم المجالات المعرفية التسعة ، بالاضافة الى التحضير لإختبار PMP .

الدورة هي محاولة لسد حاجز اللغة بين العرب وبين تعلم إدارة المشاريع للمحترفين PMP بالاضافة الى مساعدة الناطقين باللغة العربية في الحصول على شهادة PMP باسرع طريقة.

اضغط هنا الان

لا استغني ملاحظاتكم واقتراحاتكم لتطوير هذه الدروس.

أخوكم / جلمود

​


----------



## saryadel (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ملفات ممتازة جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Jalmood (16 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية ، يهمنا رأيك وملاحظاتك.

مع رجاء قبول أطيب التحية


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (16 ديسمبر 2009)

في الحقيقة فعلا مجهود مميز ومشرف وعرض أكثر من جيد

والله الموفق


----------



## Jalmood (16 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية أخي شريف ، وشاكر لك مرورك.

تقبل أطيب التحية

أخوك


----------



## magda (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر
مجهود مميز ومشرف وعرض ممتاز
سيق جديد


----------



## dina_noshy (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع الي الامام دائما


----------



## Jalmood (16 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكر الجميع على تكرمهم بالمرور ، وبانتظار أي اقتراحات أو ملاحظات.

أخوكم


----------



## hosnipmp (16 ديسمبر 2009)

dear mr.galmood;

kindly requist to load to us if it's available with you the fast track v.6 

thanks


----------



## Jalmood (16 ديسمبر 2009)

hosnipmp قال:


> dear mr.galmood;
> 
> kindly requist to load to us if it's available with you the fast track v.6
> 
> thanks



Sorry ... I have both 5th and 6th editions ... but hard copy.

Try Google maybe you will find soft copy.

Regards.


----------



## sewem (16 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكر عميق ودعوة من القلب*

الاخ الفاضل / صاحب الموضوع 
1-احب ان اشكرك شكر من عميق قلبى عملك الفائق الاحترام
2- ادعو الله لك من قلبى ان يكتب هذة الاستفادة التى ستحدث للاخوة المتلقون لهذا ان تكون فى ميزان حساناتك خالصة لله
3- احب ان اسجل لك انك اضفت شىء فعلا محتاجة السوق الهندسى وغير متوفر فلك السبق الاول
4- اتمنى ان يسع صدرك لهذة الطلبات او الاستفسارات وهى 1- لماذا لا تجيز بتحميل الملفات على حتى نستطيع الاستفادة من دون الحاجة للعمل على النت 2- لماذا لا يعمل الصوت بشكل طبيعى للملفات الاولية (صوت متسارع) 3- اتمنى تزويدنا بباقى الملفات سريع نظرا لحاجتنا الشديدة لها
اخيرا يشرفنى مراسلتك و تحياتى الغامرة


----------



## mehdi09 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## Jalmood (17 ديسمبر 2009)

خالد كمال قال:


> الاخ الفاضل / صاحب الموضوع
> 1-احب ان اشكرك شكر من عميق قلبى عملك الفائق الاحترام
> 2- ادعو الله لك من قلبى ان يكتب هذة الاستفادة التى ستحدث للاخوة المتلقون لهذا ان تكون فى ميزان حساناتك خالصة لله
> 3- احب ان اسجل لك انك اضفت شىء فعلا محتاجة السوق الهندسى وغير متوفر فلك السبق الاول
> ...



العزيز كمال ، شكراً لك على كلماتك الطيبة ، وارجو من الله العلي القدير أن يوفقنا وآياك للخير والصلاح.

كما اوضحت في بداية الدروس ، أنني الان اقوم بتصميم موقع متكامل يخدم كامل الموضوع ، بحيث يحتوي على كل الدروس بالاضافة الى حزمة كبيرة من الملفات والكتب المساعدة.

انا الان في منتصف الجزء الثاني ، والخطة باذن الله تشمل شرح وترجمة أكثر من 500 سؤال ، اكثرها من FasTrack V6 ، ومترجمة بطريقة احترافية بالاضافة الى شرح الجواب الصحيح ، وهي مفيدة جداً وتحاكي الاختبار الأساسي لمن يريد الحصول على PMP .

مزيداً من الصبر فقط ، وسوف اضع قريباً رابط الموقع الجديد.

مع الدعاء و الشكر لكل من تواصل معي وساعدني في البحث أو التعديل لإنجاز هذا المشروع ، ولا استغني حقيقة عن أي ملاحظات أو اقترحات من اعضاء هذا المنتدى العملاق.

أطيب التحية

أخوك


----------



## sosodeep (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع جدا جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## garary (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد سالم فهيم سالم (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*متابع ومنتظر وشاكر*

استاذنا الفاضل / الاستاذ جلمود صاحب الموضوع
لا يسعنى سوى انا اقول لك ربنا يوفقك ونحن متابعين تقدم هذا العمل القوى و مستفدين منة وشاكرين مجهودك وربنا يجعلة علما ينتفع بة 
اخوك 
خالد


----------



## the poor to god (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmedafatah (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## smartf (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يكرمك أخى الفاضل وربنا يبارك فيك
وأتمنى أن تكون هناك طريقة لتحميل الملفات لاننى لايوجد عندى انترنت الان بالمنزل
وأجلس فى كافيه بصورة دائمة حالياً
أخوك من مصر


----------



## dodo213 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*
أستاذنا الفاضل 

لا يسعني الإ أن أشكرك بجد ، وجزاك الله كل خير ، فعلا مجهود غير عادي ، وعمل لم يسبقك أحد فيها إلا بشكل مادي 
وأخيرا كلمة شكر فعلاً قليلة بحقك 
*​


----------



## abdallam (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله مشكور على المجهود الجبار حقيقة موقع مفيد جدا جدا وفقك الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## احمد حمدى القاهرى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sameh76 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

عمل جدا رائع

وللعلم وزيادة المعرفة قم بزيارة هذا الموقع:

http://www.simplilearn.com/simplilms/auth/1%3A1%3A0%3A0%3A0/

قم بالتسجيل ومشاهدة العرض

وشكرا


----------



## smartf (24 ديسمبر 2009)

هل هناك أى جدول زمنى لاصلاح الروابط الغير فعالة
وكذلك تفعيل باقى حلقات الدروس


----------



## lumsat (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Jalmood (28 ديسمبر 2009)

sameh76 قال:


> عمل جدا رائع
> 
> وللعلم وزيادة المعرفة قم بزيارة هذا الموقع:
> 
> ...



يعطيك العافية أخوي ..

تقبل أطيب التحية

أخوك


----------



## Jalmood (2 يناير 2010)

dodo213 قال:


> *
> أستاذنا الفاضل
> 
> لا يسعني الإ أن أشكرك بجد ، وجزاك الله كل خير ، فعلا مجهود غير عادي ، وعمل لم يسبقك أحد فيها إلا بشكل مادي
> ...



جزاك الله الف خير على الكلمات الطبية ..

أخوك


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 يناير 2010)

مجهود جميل جدا 
ومزيد من المواضيع المميزة


----------



## RFID (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا واثابك وزاد من امثالك والحقيقة انا احضر لامتحان الشهادة وارغب الاستفسار عن الجزء الثاني
والخاص بباقي المراحل 
ارجوا افادتي عن موعد انطلاقة للاهميه

والف الف شكر


----------



## ahmedafatah (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## محمد العويني (19 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير أستاذ عبدالله ما تصدق وش كثر أنا محتاج لطرحك هذا.

كثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## Jalmood (20 يناير 2010)

وآياك أخي محمد ، قريباً باذن الله سوف اكمل بقية الدروس مع تعديل بعض الملاحظات على الحالية.

أطيب التحية


----------



## eng sakr (2 فبراير 2010)

*sakoooor*

ر ووووووووعه:14: اخر حاجه
تسلم جدا
الله يجزيك خير


----------



## إيهاب النحاس (23 فبراير 2010)

بالتوفيق دائما باذن الله


----------



## heshamtaher (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mdiaazak (22 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*

اشكركم غايه الشكر على هذا الشرح حقيقى فى غايه الروعه والاهميه وارجو ان تكتمل الافاده باستكمال شرح باقى الدوره ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (22 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخ جلمود وأرجو أن تستكمل لنا باقي الدروس


----------



## innas (24 يوليو 2010)

cé un tres bon travail mes filicitations
avec beaucoups de réussites


----------



## arch_hamada (24 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافية أخي شريف ، وشاكر لك مرورك.


----------



## arch_hamada (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراhttp://www.alqasim.biz/?p=256


----------



## q.fakhri (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله ارسلان (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م_هبه (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود المميز ولكن هل من إمكانية عرض شرح باقى أجزاء إدارة المشروعات مثل 
إدارة الموارد البشرية على سبيل المثال
ولك من خلص التقدير


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## Eng.Ihab_Mansour (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*الف شكر*


----------



## cairoengineering (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فى مجهوداتكم
وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eemy (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي جلمود على المادة المفيده وجزاكم الله كل الخير
حاولت اخي ان اقوم بتنزيل المواد ولكن لم استطع .. كيف يمكنني ذلك ؟
شكرا لك


----------



## hhmdan (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سموري (17 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## hhmdan (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

مجهود مميز ومشرف وعرض ممتاز


----------



## sahoocom (19 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جداً جداً.... جزاك الله كل الخير. ولكن كيف يمكن تنزيل هذا الملف للاستفادة منه دائماً بدون اتصال دائم بالانترنيت. مع جزيل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير.


----------



## Jamal (20 فبراير 2011)

:20:thanx


----------



## sahoocom (20 فبراير 2011)

مازلنا بانتظار جواب من الأخ جلمود . مع خالص الشكر .


----------



## وسام الجمال (9 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng_asm (16 مارس 2011)

إخواني الروابط لاتعمل
هل بالإمكان تحديد رابط آخر
مع الشكر


----------



## ابومشعل2 (17 مارس 2011)

الروابط لاتعمل

هل يوجد روابط جديدة


----------



## reda fouda (17 مارس 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## eng ahmed alaa (18 مارس 2011)

*مجهود مميز ومشرف *


----------



## reda fouda (18 مارس 2011)

ارجو من الساده الزملاء ممن تمكن من تنزيل الشرح ان يرفعه مرة اخرى
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## reda fouda (30 مارس 2011)

اكرر طلبى 
*ارجو من الساده الزملاء ممن تمكن من تنزيل الشرح ان يرفعه مرة اخرى
ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## yelmouh (31 مارس 2011)

thnks alot brother ,,,, بارك الله فيك


----------



## HASANGALAL (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و يسرنا مشاركتك على صفحة الاتحاد العالمى لصناعة القائد المسلم


----------



## khaled122 (21 أبريل 2012)

مع الشكرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ميتاليكا (12 سبتمبر 2012)

اقدم لكم موقع يقدم دورات عن استراتيجيات السوق الازرق و هدف الدوره هو تزويد المشاركين بالخبرات اللازمة للتعرف والتفرقة بين الأسواق الحمراء (المألوفة) والأسواق الزرقاء (الغير مألوفة) وكيفية غزو هذه الأسواق والسيطرة عليها
تفضلوا بدخول الموقع لمعرفه المزيد
دورة استراتيجيات السوق الازرق​


----------



## مصطفى_0000 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## aboomar77 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك اللة فيكم


----------



## nofal (23 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## shaikha94 (2 يوليو 2013)

*مشكور ومآ تقصر 
في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله 
*:84:


----------



## بندر بن علي (22 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ro2aro2a (9 يناير 2015)

*thanks*

thanks alot


----------



## arch_hamada (11 أبريل 2015)

شكراً أخي الكريم على مجهودك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​
​


----------

